# Broken ankle... recovery time experience



## olivierhacking (Sep 16, 2014)

Hi fellow mountain bikers!

It has been snowing a lot here in the Netherlands, and I decided it was a fantastic idea to go for a ride in the forest. Slippery roots and all the fun parts were no problem, but one slow turn caught me off guard. I slipped, disconnected from my SPD pedal too late and... snap! There goes my ankle. :thumbsup:

So, you can see the fracture in the attached image. What I want to know is, from others who have broken their ankle before, how accurate the predicted recovery time was?

The doctor and I decided not to opt for surgery (unnecessary) and thus it is expected that it will take six weeks to heal. After that, several more weeks to regain muscle etc.

Now the thing is I had a ski holiday planned starting exactly 1.5 weeks after the presumed recovery date. Does anyone have experience with how quickly your ankle felt ready to sport with, let alone ski? I am really hoping I can make this holiday and curious about your recovery stories!

Peace and keep riding!


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Skiing will be way too much pressure on that break that early in the game. Read my thread from July last year, while I did not break in that location I broke the fibula (same as you) however mine was a high-mid shaft break with syndesmotic disruption (loosening of all muscles and ligaments that hold the ankle together).

I had surgery simply because I had a similar type injury in high school, and thus the ankle was already compromised enough that it was to the point that I would more than likely continue to injure it. I was in a boot for almost 3 months, walking boot after that for another 2 months and then in an ankle brace after that. I was cleared to do Range of Motion (ROM) movements at 3 months after surgery and had PT starting 2wks after surgery three times a week for three months. Once I was able to get on the trainer bike I was able to do light ROM pedaling for a month then I could increase the intensity. 

My suggestion to you is to be very honest with your Dr and PT about what you want and how soon. My benefit was that I spent 3yrs studying to be PT before changing careers so I had basic knowledge, plus my brother is a PT and has been for almost two decades, so my information source is top notch. I also, didn't completely listen to my Dr and was doing things before I really should have, as my brother told me when I first injured myself "the body is always willing to rest and heal, it is the ego that does the most damage." meaning that you need listen to the body when it tells you something is too much, not the ego saying "yeah it doesn't hurt THAT bad." 

You will be down for at least a few weeks without walking I would anticipate to let the bone heal and fuse back together. After that they will probably start you on PT, good luck and good juju to you to heal quick!!!


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Oliver-
Start today to include the nutrition your body needs to heal at the fastest rate. Add pineapple. Fresh or the fresh cored and peeled fresh is my suggestion. Shop around for the best price. 
Almonds. You can just eat these or soak some overnight and blend/chop them up to make almond milk. Shop for this. 
Yogurt. Go for the plain. 
Figure on multiple snacks of these components every day. And you'll need to increase your calorie count because your body will need to fuel the creation of the healing process. A large break can require 6000 per day.
I used this for a broken lower arm bone with a quick complete heal with zero residual pain or even anything. Two weeks ahead of time. Do this now and continue for a month. The healing begins 10 days after the break.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

That one isn't bad. If the Ortho decided not to do surgery, then it'll heal...but it does take time. Bones generally take 6 months to a year to completely heal. Yeah, you can go back to activity after a few months.

If you Ortho was on the conservative side, then you'd probably be fine....but it's gonna be sore/uncomfortable/painful. You will know as you heal how you feel.

When I broke my Tib/Fib in the same location on Jan. 2nd....I wasn't cleared to resume activity until early May....and I was surgically repaired. Even after that amount of time, the ankle still swelled up, was still painful, and my range of motion of still limited.


----------



## olivierhacking (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks to the three of you for sharing your insights... that does a lot. 
As I feared, the stakes are simply too high for me to go skiing that early on. It's true that you tell yourself it will be fine and you can handle it, without really knowing how you will actually be at the time. I guess that's a characteristic of an outdoors person  
It's just that the longing to go do something is so strong. The more you have to sit inside and heal the more you wish to start doing things! 

Those sounds like good nutrition tips, however 6000 calories a day is a lot! Especially because I am not doing sports anymore. But healthy food is definitely a must. 
Thanks again for the positive messages and advice!


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Also, get off the pain killers ASAP.....that includes Alieve/Ibuprofen/Tylenol(NSAIDS). Studies have shown that these slow down bone healing. 

After I broke my shoulder...:::no pain killers for me. There were a few rough days, Burbank managed.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

That 6000 was for my friend after a skiing accident with multiple breaks of his leg requiring a titanium rod. The point is do not reduce your intake because of inactivity. Your body is working hard. And calories are more important than nutrition. But the 3 components I would be force feeding you every day if I was there are the best choice given extensive research and experience for the quickest healing without aftereffects. My friend was bumped up into PT substantially ahead of what his doctors expected. He also has completely recovered. The painkillers inhibit the formation of the jelly that acts as the glue between the broken bone pieces. You only get one chance.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Like Eb said, nutrition is going to be key for helping the healing process. Another thing to throw in there is bone broth. Best of course is going to be the homemade stuff where you grab the bones from the deli and make your own but have had good results with the powdered stuff you can purchase on Amazon/Wholefoods/etc. 

And again get off the pain meds and other stuff as quickly as possible. Even tylenol thins the blood and will keep you from healing properly or in a timely manner. Luckily my body doesn't do well with opiate derivatives so I was off that stuff two days after surgery and only using Tylenol/Aleve for when the pain was BAD. Other thing to look at doing is compressive massage, basically helping to increase bloodflow of fresh blood to that area. You can do this on your own by simply rubbing you leg from the knee down to the ankle almost like you are trying to press toothpaste out of the tube. Epson salt baths helped me when I was able to submerge my leg, again I had surgery, as it will help pull toxins from your body. And then from there just be sure that you keep your leg (the break site) elevated ABOVE YOUR HEART as much as you can. 

Good luck on healing and just take it easy right now. Focus more on the healing as that will help make things stronger. I am sure you will probably be back into ROM pedaling on a trainer in no time.


----------



## Aby N (Jul 19, 2013)

hello, enjoy a ski trip next year, heal during this trip.

i had a trimalleolar fracture = surgery + 7 screws & a plate.....

eat well - as described above, while striking a balance of rest & maintaining range of motion.

im 52, recently had my hardware remove & the recovery took a lot longer than after intially breaking it 6 years ago.

do yourself a favor & give it time. 1 thing i do know is my healing process & the older i get, my recovery is like a deflating ball. I no longer bounce back as i did when i was youthful.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Aby N said:


> hello, enjoy a ski trip next year, heal during this trip.
> 
> i had a trimalleolar fracture = surgery + 7 screws & a plate.....
> 
> ...


My fracture was the same....except mine required 14 screws and 2 plates. Fortunately none of the ligaments were damaged when the foot was dislocated.

So our fractures were much more severe than the OP. Most of the people I know who have broken the bone like the OP, seem to be allowed weight bearing sooner as well as no cast or surgery.


----------



## olivierhacking (Sep 16, 2014)

Correct. After four weeks of a hard cast, I will get a 'walking cast' which I can use to support my weight to some extent. Still on crutches then though.

I have been trying to stick to some of the nutrition tips some of you have recommended. Thanks again for that! I just really want to get back on the bike and into the woods. After the cast I hope to go through FT quickly and start pedaling. Of course, all in due time. 

I just had a very awkward fall. Slow speed (not more than twice walking speed) and very quick slip due to the slippery turn. Already started pedaling so my foot was at the bottom of the crank rotation. My foot had no chance to escape the perilous situation.


----------



## Priit (Oct 22, 2013)

olivierhacking said:


> So, you can see the fracture in the attached image. What I want to know is, from others who have broken their ankle before, how accurate the predicted recovery time was?
> 
> The doctor and I decided not to opt for surgery (unnecessary) and thus it is expected that it will take six weeks to heal. After that, several more weeks to regain muscle etc.


This one is not too bad. After 3 months you're ok again, if you do your physiotherapy exercises.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Just be sure that you are not overdoing it. Remember that you are still healing at that point and need to be sure you are not putting too much weight on it even in the crutches.
For me the weirdest part was that they put me in a walking cast from day one, never got a "hard cast" so I was able to periodically open up the cast to let the leg breath, pull it out and "wash it, etc. That was super nice but then again I had surgery where you haven't. 

Once you are to the assisted walking portion with use of the crutches, time will fly.


----------



## valve bouncer (Jan 13, 2004)

I broke mine on Sept 23, almost identical place to yours, no surgery. Doctor told me 12 weeks to full recovery, that time has passed and ankle feels good. Skiing good? Possibly if I took it easy. 8 weeks after injury seems unrealistic. Good news is that mine feels like I'll get a full recovery as almost full range of motion has returned. From the moment I did it there was never any bad pain so that hasn't been a problem. As bone breaks go I think I got lucky.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

So here is a question for you guys..... do you feel the weather change? I studied as a Physical Therapist for three years before changing career paths. I always heard the other therapists, doctors and some patients talk about with some breaks you could feel the change in weather. I always disregarded it as nothing more than an old wives tale, but I have to say now, after having broken my leg, and having the surgery on my ankle I DEFINITELY believe it. Can always tell when there is storm coming over the hill as my ankle will start aching about 45mins to 1hr before hand.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

gregnash said:


> So here is a question for you guys..... do you feel the weather change? I studied as a Physical Therapist for three years before changing career paths. I always heard the other therapists, doctors and some patients talk about with some breaks you could feel the change in weather. I always disregarded it as nothing more than an old wives tale, but I have to say now, after having broken my leg, and having the surgery on my ankle I DEFINITELY believe it. Can always tell when there is storm coming over the hill as my ankle will start aching about 45mins to 1hr before hand.


I notice it more when there are big shifts in the weather from warm/hot to cold. Just feels like a dull ache....but I get it in my ankle, shoulder and collar bone.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

mtnbikej said:


> I notice it more when there are big shifts in the weather from warm/hot to cold. Just feels like a dull ache....but I get it in my ankle, shoulder and collar bone.


See the ankle is the only thing I have every broken and needed surgery on. Definitely feel it coming over the mtns when the pressure starts changing. Like this morning, nice and clear out, slightly warm feeling (was leaving the house shortly before 6am) and got to work. About 45 minutes later got up to go use the restroom and ankle has a slight dull ache, look out my office window and sure enough I can see the clouds starting to roll in from the southwest (indicator that a storm is coming). Now the temp as dropped enough that I can see my breath when I walk outside and we are completely grey and cloud covered and the damn ache is starting to radiate up my leg. Dont know if I will ever get used to this.


----------



## tubbnation (Jul 6, 2015)

gregnash said:


> So here is a question for you guys..... do you feel the weather change? ...


Answer is down below, but first a few details...

I broke my left ankle 2x, both breaks required two (ss) screws.

1st break was 35yrs ago... initially told I'd never walk again. SD Chargers ortho specialist performed 4hr surgery. Was able to walk again 6mos later.

Second break was about 6mos ago. Injury not nearly as major as the first break.

I felt the cold weather (dull ache) after the first break for all the years I had the screws in, and was curious if I was going to feel it again with this most recent break - but I haven't felt it yet (thankfully), and I'm in a cooler climate.


----------



## olivierhacking (Sep 16, 2014)

My my, I am getting curious now! Maybe the smaller break will mean I can only feel the change coming in some 15 minutes in advance?  

Also, your tips seem to have helped. I feel my ankle is already getting stronger. The x-ray on Monday will tell...


----------

